

What if Google bought Detroit? - czottmann
http://www.seriouswonder.com/what-if-google-bought-detroit

======
czottmann
What an interesting thought experiment. Building a (corporate) model city for
the 21st or 22nd century, pour all the great ideas they have into a remade
city as a showcase for what's possible.

OTOH there's probably a lot of residents who wouldn't want to live in a city
owned whole by one single corporation.

Would I?

------
lsiebert
And they can keep the streets safe with Robocop.

But seriously, why would Google do this, when they can work with a small
municipality without crushing debts that will sell out simply for the jobs
that Google would bring?

------
adamr
This is a great article. Unfortunately, I don't see it ever working out. It
would be one huge workspace though...

